# So Excited for my First Betta I painted one : D



## Darkicydevil (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

that's really cool! Great Job!


----------



## Darkicydevil (Apr 30, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> that's really cool! Great Job!


Thanks! I hope to get a halfmoon, halfsun, or rosetail betta. I like the ones with the pretty fins! : D


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

That's really good!


----------



## bettaflo (May 11, 2013)

That's really pretty!! Good job!


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Love it!


----------

